# Halifax ISA advert



## Chris By The River (26 Oct 2010)

For those who have seen the Halifax ISA advert (Isa, ISA baby) - Is it just me - not a traditionally stunning woman but something very, VERY moorish !!
Is it her expressions or movements? 
Comments requested so that I can explain myself to stop the good lady from taking the rise each time it comes on !!!!!!
Chris


----------



## matt (26 Oct 2010)

Perhaps her looks, despite not being "stunning" or conventionally attractive, are the ONLY redeeming thing in an otherwise exceptionally annoying (in true Halifax style...) advert?

I seem to remember she has quite mischievous eyes...

Reminds me of a thread on another forum where members were encouraged to confess to being attracted to unlikely people.


----------



## mailee (26 Oct 2010)

OH thank god it's not just me then!  I think it is her eyes that do it and the way she moves to the song. (Well that's my excuse anyway) :roll:


----------



## Lons (26 Oct 2010)

Erhm........Don't go there  Doubt if it would make me buy their particular ISA though :-k 

I feel the same about the ad where the handle comes off the coffee cup  

Is that Halifax as well? I'm so busy watching the faces, I haven't a clue what they're selling :lol:


----------



## Karl (26 Oct 2010)

Sorry guys, but her eyes and head twitching remind me of something off One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest :lol: 

You need therapy.

Cheers

Karl


----------



## Ironballs (26 Oct 2010)

That ad has me reaching for the baseball bat, you'd think they could get an actor that could actually say "ISA", as opposed to "Itha, Itha".

Stupid Halifax


----------



## tekno.mage (27 Oct 2010)

This just makes me wonder why the tax-payer bailed-out bank in question is spending OUR money on so much TV advertising - although I concede this may be better than spending it on bonuses for it's top executives - at least there are people here who get some enjoyment from watching the woman in said ad :lol: 

I've never felt any kind of attraction to anyone in a TV ad - they are either too made up and idealised or too much of a carefully crafted stereotype to seem real - more like perfectly created cartoon characters than any real person I've ever met. 

In addition, most TV ads are very irritating and tediously repetitive in the extreme - so on the rare occasions I watch channels with ads, I use the ad breaks for the traditional trip to the kitchen to make a cuppa, trip to the loo, or in winter as a good time to put another log on the fire and re-arrange the embers! (This could change if fine woodworking tools were advertised on TV, providing of course the ads contained plenty of footage of said tools in use by real woodworkers - and no footage of supposed celebrities :lol: )


----------



## gnu (27 Oct 2010)

One hasn't seen the advert in question but one will look out for it. I was watching the beautiful Bethany Hughes on the History Channel discussing Roman Britain this morning. She is a wonderful presenter and makes history son interesting. History is the new rock 'n roll.


----------



## Jamesc (27 Oct 2010)

Just to show you are not the only one I too think she has something. Her name is Fliss Walton. She has had bit parts in all sorts of programs. You can find her here http://www.uk.castingcallpro.com/view.php?uid=62861 

James


----------



## RogerS (27 Oct 2010)

Thanks for the link.....scary....axe-wielding :shock:


----------



## Pvt_Ryan (27 Oct 2010)

What worries me is the line "Female, Actor". Is she packing?


----------



## woodbloke (27 Oct 2010)

That's one of the few ads on the telly that has me instantly reaching for the mute button on the zapper. The other one with the two girls (where the handle falls off her coffee mug) is moderately entertaining by Halifax standards, which are generally appalling - Rob


----------



## Alf (27 Oct 2010)

Jamesc":3bcrx4o1 said:


> Just to show you are not the only one I too think she has something. Her name is Fliss Walton. She has had bit parts in all sorts of programs. You can find her here http://www.uk.castingcallpro.com/view.php?uid=62861



"Advanced Certificate in Stage Combat." Careful, gentlemen...


----------



## mailee (27 Oct 2010)

gnu":34almeja said:


> One hasn't seen the advert in question but one will look out for it. I was watching the beautiful Bethany Hughes on the History Channel discussing Roman Britain this morning. She is a wonderful presenter and makes history son interesting. History is the new rock 'n roll.



Now she really does float my boat so to speak. I used to watch a few history programs but now if Bethany is presenting them I make sure I do.


----------



## loz (28 Oct 2010)

gnu":oilox0j3 said:


> One hasn't seen the advert in question but one will look out for it. I was watching the beautiful Bethany Hughes on the History Channel discussing Roman Britain this morning. She is a wonderful presenter and makes history son interesting. History is the new rock 'n roll.



Shes no Julia Bradbury though ....sigh


----------



## StevieB (28 Oct 2010)

Saw the ad last night and paid careful attention, but not really my cup of tea to be honest. Now if it was the BT adverts then thats a different matter 

Steve


----------



## loz (28 Oct 2010)

StevieB":35dek4w4 said:


> Saw the ad last night and paid careful attention, but not really my cup of tea to be honest. Now if it was the BT adverts then thats a different matter
> 
> Steve



Felix - yum


----------



## The Shark (28 Oct 2010)

Just seen the ad, I see exactly what you mean, Chris!

Probably a good job I am going back home tomorrow!! :lol: 

Malc


----------



## Dodge (29 Oct 2010)

Ok now thats spooky - no pun intended with halloween at the weekend but sitting hear reading the posts in this thread and her indoors is watching the annoying Paul O'grady on TV

Yes you've guessed it Paul has just made comments regarding the stupid cow who cannot pronounce ISA!!!

twilight zone do do do do!


----------



## Jonzjob (30 Oct 2010)

Is this the one you mean?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jR-Y3C4n ... re=related


----------



## Chris By The River (31 Oct 2010)

John - you having a larff ?????

I couldn't tell which one was Howard !!

Try this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HVIMMmqwe6Q

Chris


----------



## Jonzjob (31 Oct 2010)

Oh dear! And there was me thinking that a Halifax was a not very successful 11WW heavy bomber that had a lovely habit of going into an unrecoverable spiral dive and killing the crew!

Probably a better bet than the advert?

If it was a modern ad then there is no way the Frankie Howard could have been in it. He's been dead for years!


----------



## Jonzjob (4 Nov 2010)

After thinking about it I realised why that female does not do a lot for me. She looks too much like my ex-daughter-in-law! The one that decided that after a big fire that burnt their flat out she had to spend £100 on a pair of boots that she couldn't live without. Not a problem apart from the fact that they were under insured by about 50%!


----------

